# My picky feral girl



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Arwen, my feral kitty, she is the pickiest cat I have ever seen. She will only eat fancy feast...and oh no, she does not want the classics, the ones that would make me feel a little bit better about feeding her ff....she only likes certain ones. Well, I was out of ff tonight, so I had a small can of wellness, but it was like a shrimp and sardine variety...one I don't normally feed to the cats, but will use it as a treat on occasion. I figured she probably would NOT eat it, and she did not. She gave it a slight "sniff" and high tailed it off without a backwards glance, across the street. She has done this once before, when I put something "unacceptable" in her bowl. 

But, lucky for her, we were having steak tonight, so I cut a hunk of the steak off before putting them on the grill and when she came back this evening, she got some nice, raw, meaty steak bits....which she did not turn her nose up to this  

So I guess we are cool now. She has forgiven me for my error in placing unacceptable food in her bowl. :roll:


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

You can't pass up good steak tartare!!!!!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh how spoiled our US ferals can be!


----------

